# Compressor runs fine, air compresses fine, but shuts off after 10 seconds, every time. Capacitor?



## kakarotch (Sep 26, 2021)

I got an air compressor, not sure on the model, but it does this every time....


----------



## kakarotch (Sep 26, 2021)

anyone have any clues based on the video? thank you!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Kakarotch,

Lets start with the basics, does the motor and compressor turn relatively easy by hand? what is the current draw at startup and when it stalls? I have seen head gasket failures cause bizzare behavior, also check valve failures. make sure check valve is not leaking, it's a maintenance part like oil or an air filter. A run capacitor could also be failing, check the run capacitor, just google how to do that. Getting the basics covered will reveal your problem

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Kakarotch, 

Based on the video I see the fan blade moving after motor stops, looks like the tank pressure is bypassing the check valve. Also when the motor stops is the thermal overload tripping? I didn't hear the motor lugging down or humming when it stopped. Can it be turned on or reset with air pressure in the tank? your current draws will tell a tale, do you have an ammeter? $15 harbor freight model would suffice.

Stephen


----------

